
Create your own online notebook without any signup required - leafbomb
https://notepin.co
======
SmkyMt
Although it appears to require little time/energy overhead to try out your
project...

The lack of _any_ information about privacy and security (not to mention
evidence of commitment for the project to be around with my notes available to
me for more than a few weeks) means I won't yet be trying it. Just FYI

~~~
leafbomb
Thanks, I'll be sure to include that soon!

------
thenormal
How long will it last? Do they have any secure back-up?

